# My Big Rhom



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

I am still trying with the camera, but here they go....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

he's in a 180 gallon tank...


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

....


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

wow







how big?


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice big rhom


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Jimmyhf6 said:


> wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think about 16"+


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice rhom dude!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

VERY NOYCE


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks fellas....









He might be up for sale soon...not too sure though...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Thanks fellas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 let us know if he is


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Wifenaggingboutfish said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks fellas....
> ...


 I will....


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

I hate you!

That fish looks like it could feed a family of 8

B-E-A/UTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

props bro!!!!!!!
rw


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

why would you put him for sale...whats up wityh people always reselling their huge fish? deck out his tank and add a nice big waterpump


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> why would you put him for sale...whats up wityh people always reselling their huge fish? deck out his tank and add a nice big waterpump


 He has a pretty large powerdead in there about 900 gph...swims in the current like nothing.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

thats why you get a 1200 GPH lol and put the other one in a random spot is that georges rhomb ???it looks lik ehim I really like his back shape.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> thats why you get a 1200 GPH lol and put the other one in a random spot is that georges rhomb ???it looks lik ehim I really like his back shape.


 No, it's not George's rhom and I do need a bigger powerhead. Since I habe put that powerhead in, he has been a different fish. Very active and pretty agressive. I thin he is almost 11" tall. He's a big bitch that's for sure.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

damn bro that fish looks ausome its big let me no how much 4 him if u want to sell him
















happy laber day weekened drink up everybody


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

he's a big mofucka


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

thats a nice rhom men awesome


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great looking rhom


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Kick Ass Rhom!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one fat rhom. You can probably feed him a chicken.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads...beautiful rhom


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Now thats ah MONSTER!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks fellas!!!









I will try to post better pics soon!!!


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Try to put up some feeding vids also! That'll be so f*cking cool!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is the sh*t!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

He's a beut.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dont feed him for a week and put your arm in.

i mean nice fish


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

what a bad boy rhom you got n1


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful Rhom








How long have you had him ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BEEFCAAAAKE!!!!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i saw this fish the other day, it was amazing this fish looks soo much better in person than the pictures, hes definatly 16"+, also his eyes look amazing they are pure red, he looks awesome, looks much bigger in person, no dont sell him!!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

good looking rhom. how big did you get him at? 
nice tank set up also.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Wow!!!!! he huge!!!! nice Rhom!!! man


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow, nice looking rhom you got there


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

great looking fish.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

that is one beautiful monster


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that is a fish to be proud of.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hopefully to be mine soon!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> Jimmyhf6 said:
> 
> 
> > wow
> ...


 holy schitt!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

What kind of rhom is he?????


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Serygo said:


> What kind of rhom is he?????


 I belive a Peru high back.

I will post some recent and better pics soon.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> dont feed him for a week and put your arm in.
> 
> i mean nice fish



















He sure is a big mean killin machine! Whats the biggest meal he's ever had?


----------

